# looking Good



## lugnut (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the new look! 
Rick you have earned a Gold Star sorry, You too Mike 
Mel


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 30, 2007)

We are on our own host now. If a person wanted to add a whole page and do an article in depth we can do that now.

My buddie carny helped me a ton with the database, that was the tricky part.

you might have to upload a new avitar and some little issues like that.


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 30, 2007)

```
NICE----------------------------------------NICE---------------------------------------NICE
```


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 30, 2007)

1Kenny  said:
			
		

> NICE



I see you found the move tag. LOL.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 30, 2007)

We wont have to mess with the spammers anymore, that was a pain on the free forum.

We have tools to keep them away now.


----------



## lugnut (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike, being a puter dummy I think your going to have to tell me how to upload a new avitar. ??? Help
Mel


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 30, 2007)

lugnut  said:
			
		

> Mike, being a puter dummy I think your going to have to tell me how to upload a new avitar. ??? Help
> Mel



http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=profile;u=23;sa=forumProfile

you will see a place you can browse and add it from your own profile.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 30, 2007)

We have a gallery, I need to get it configured but we can host our own pictures and videos here.

http://homemodelenginemachinist.com/gallery/index.php

You can also attach files to a post too.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 30, 2007)

The gallery should be working. I will need to give other admins and mods their tools to keep it clean.

Im going to go to bed for the night. this was a little bit of a chore to do.


See you guys in the morning.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 30, 2007)

TOTALY COOL!!!!!

Nice job guys


----------



## rake60 (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike and his friend carny deserve ALL the credit for putting this 
together for us. They have been very busy for the past 36 hours.

I acquired the domain and server hosting at about 10:00PM 
Wednesday night. A little more than 24 hours later we have this.

Thanks for all your efforts Mike and carny!
Great Job!!!

Rick


----------



## gilessim (Nov 30, 2007)

FANTASTIC job guys..nice work!....great new look, nice new features!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike :Fantastic job fixing the place up, or should I say building a new home. And moving all the furiture and goodies from the old one. Thanks from all the folks that hang out here. Looks like lots of cool buttons to play with!!!
Tin


----------



## jgarrett (Nov 30, 2007)

Ditto here!! Great job and fast work too!!!
A welcome change.
Julian G.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Nov 30, 2007)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Mike :Fantastic job fixing the place up, or should I say building a new home. And moving all the furiture and goodies from the old one. Thanks from all the folks that hang out here. Looks like lots of cool buttons to play with!!!
> Tin



Thanks everyone , Carny and I have been working on sites for a while now. The last critical operation was the database conversion and thats where Carny did his magic. He has a couple of College degrees and does mission critical type computer work so he did that last step in a few minutes.

I love building websites and take great joy in seeing them getting millions of page veiws.

If anyone has questions or suggestions just let me know and I will rack my brain to make it happen.


----------



## shred (Nov 30, 2007)

If we haven't, it might be a good idea to disable posting on the old board so threads don't get split.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have disabled new posts on the old server.
Members can still go in to recover any posts that may have 
happened to miss the change over.

If anyone needs any help with that feel free to contact me!

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Nov 30, 2007)

How about explaining "Karma", "applaud" and "smite".

Also, is it possible to display the poster's location on the post as was done in the old software?

Overall it looks good and I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 30, 2007)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> How about explaining "Karma", "applaud" and "smite".
> 
> Also, is it possible to display the poster's location on the post as was done in the old software?
> 
> Overall it looks good and I'm looking forward to using it.



Marv the Karma is an opportunity for for someone to give an anonymous 
positive or negative rating on any given post.
I'm not sure that will stay! :-X

For user location information, the first small icon under the users 
name take you directly to their profile. If they have given that 
information, it will be listed there.

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Nov 30, 2007)

*Mike and carny, you have done an outstanding job! *   

There are going to be a few things that need to be addressed here and there, but this is really cool! Thanks!


----------



## Seanol (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike and Carny,
This is great! I appreciate all that you have done in developing a strong forum for this hobby. I look forward to many great years of posts and information!
Sean


----------



## skoot (Nov 30, 2007)

as a newby this is great thank you for putting in the effort so we can do this   ;D


----------



## shred (Dec 1, 2007)

Speaking of effort.. I'm guessing this isn't free.. what do we need to do to support it? Donations? Dredge up some sponsors? Eccentric Millionaire?


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 1, 2007)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> How about explaining "Karma", "applaud" and "smite".
> 
> Also, is it possible to display the poster's location on the post as was done in the old software?
> 
> Overall it looks good and I'm looking forward to using it.



the karma is basically meaningless but a person can take it as they will, we dont need it but I turned it on just for the heck of it.

we do have the member map on a page for all to see.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?page=6

I pur a link to it on the top left under the home button in the menu box.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 1, 2007)

shred  said:
			
		

> Speaking of effort.. I'm guessing this isn't free.. what do we need to do to support it? Donations? Dredge up some sponsors? Eccentric Millionaire?



At this point a cigarette sucking, beer drinking, aging machinist has it covered for two years. We'll take a day at a time from there. 

Rick


----------



## gt2ride (Dec 1, 2007)

Rick looks good . Drink one for me. Thanks for all the work. 

GT


----------

